# Top sirloin whole for roast beef help!!



## prko0 (Oct 30, 2013)

I been catering for years and I'm doing this huge favor for a friend (basically I owe him one) and he wants me to help him cater a low budget wedding which I don't mind. The problem that I'm facing and I'm Not so sure. And it's making me doubt my culinary skills is That I have never use this type of cut for roast beef.... We already purchase two whole top sirloin roast from Costco and I'm. Not so sure if after I seasoned I should just blast it at 500,and the after 20 min lower to 320 and let it cook the rest of the way and after they hit 130 take it out of the oven . And let it cool down until serving time... .. Any Input or help with this cut of meat would be universally appreciated 
Thanks a million in advance


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I roasted my whole top sirloin roasts just like I did my Top round roasts. The only thing that really matters is what temp you take it out at. In most cases the Sirloin will have a fat cap on top so that protects the flesh from over cooking. Doing it your way or just roasting at 375 until it hits 130 degrees is also ok.....Good luck......ChefBillyB


----------



## Cdp (Aug 31, 2017)

You could seal it season 

And just cook it rare takes 1.2 hr on 4kg sirloin cook temp 70 core temp 52 degrees c


----------

